# Relog digital con cronometro y despertador



## espelec777 (Jul 3, 2007)

Porfa necesito ayuda con un proyecto. Necesito hacer un relog digital (horas, minutos,segundos ) que ademas sea cronometro y tambien tenga despertador. Porfa si me podrian ayudar con sugerencias, simulaciones o lo que tengan se los agradeceria. Muchisimas gracias


----------



## EDGMIL (Jul 9, 2007)

si necesitas hacerlo con integrados como el contador 193 entre otros cuando lo armes eso va a ser un desastre, problemas de voltage cables q se sueltan mejor dicho. lo mejor es q lo hagas en vhdl asi es mucho mas sencillo, luego solo seria ponerlo en un dispositivo de logica programable.
de todas maneras si lo necesitas con integrados contestame lo mas pronto posible y te colaboro con la simulacion completa o parte de ella, y se te decides a hacerlo en vhdl tambien te puedo colaborar saludos


----------



## ea182 (Sep 1, 2007)

Checa esto a lo mejor te puede servir:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/diagrama-bloques-reloj-digital-9491/


----------

